# Judo or Japanese Jujitsu



## chiro4

Which is better for GROUND grappling for self defense Judo or Japanese Jujitsu and why ?


----------



## Darth F.Takeda

For pure SD, Jujutsu as you train against weapopns, people dont tend to mug you with their fist unless there are a couple of them.

But Judo is an awsome art and their is grappling in it. The biggest advantage Judo has is the man to man contact, you are always fighting, so you get a great sense of balance and unballancing your opponent, a good throw on a hard surface can eliminate the need to roll on the ground as well, but you have the skills to do so if you have to.

I am a Jujutsuka, but we have several Judoka's in our Dojo , Sensei did Judo in his youth and we train under Judo like rules all the time to build our attributes to better effect the nastier techniques of Jujutsu in a fight.

So if you can only do 1 and SD is priority #1 Jujutsu, but if you can, I would do both, many do. 

  Shugyo!


----------



## chiro4

I'm trained in modern arnis but I want to know which is better for self defense on the GROUND not STANDING. Is it judo or Japanese jujitsu.  In modern arnis we learned many standing jujitsu moves.


----------



## theletch1

As judo is seen by a majority of folks as a sport your chances of finding a good judo dojo that deals well with the SD aspects of judo are gonna be pretty limited.  I don't know that I've ever seen a sport jujitsu school.  Either art will suit your needs IF you find a judo school that focuses on the nastier side of the art for SD instead of the sport side.  

I have to agree whole heartedly with DFT's line:
*So if you can only do 1 and SD is priority #1 Jujutsu, but if you can, I would do both, many do.*


----------



## Darth F.Takeda

chiro4 said:


> I'm trained in modern arnis but I want to know which is better for self defense on the GROUND not STANDING. Is it judo or Japanese jujitsu. In modern arnis we learned many standing jujitsu moves.


 

 Well if it's a real JJJ school there will be groundfighting and I know I do more grappling than your average judoka, allthough more and more are also doing BJJ.

 Who do you do Modern Arnis with? I am good friends with Bruce H Chui, we have crosstrained a few times. I am fimiliar with your art.


----------



## Keikai

Most ju jutsu styles will have some form of ground defence that they train. The amount of emphasis will depend on the style.

Judo ground work is for sport and because of the rules within judo practice it can lead to some bad habits, from a self defence point of view. For instance a judo person on the ground is not permitted to grab or gouge the eyes, hit to the groin etc. This means they train without ever having to worry about stopping this type of action from their opponent. For competition practice this is fine but it means that in a self defence situation a judo person does not instictively set themselves to stop this sort of  action by their opponent.

Ju Jutsu is self defence so the awareness of of what else can happen is built into the training.


----------



## Aaron Fields

Just like everything, it will depend greatly upon the club in question.  I practice both a meji period ground focused ju-jutsu as well as judo, (as well as being easten block trainined in sombo.)  The key is that my judo coaches were all pre-olympic guys, which greatly effects their approach to judo.  IN other words, we put an equal focus on ne-waza as tachi waza, as well as use non-comp grips and techniques.  

In addition, if you want a good ground game you will also need a transition game. Which, you must develop with the inclusion of standup. 

The answer is, find a club you like and practice.  In time, everything will work its way out.

Aaron Fields
Seattle Jujutsu Club, Hatake Dojo
Sea-Town Sombo
www.seattle-jujutsu.org


My advice,


----------



## MarkBarlow

Keikai said:


> Most ju jutsu styles will have some form of ground defence that they train. The amount of emphasis will depend on the style.
> 
> Judo ground work is for sport and because of the rules within judo practice it can lead to some bad habits, from a self defence point of view. For instance a judo person on the ground is not permitted to grab or gouge the eyes, hit to the groin etc. This means they train without ever having to worry about stopping this type of action from their opponent. For competition practice this is fine but it means that in a self defence situation a judo person does not instictively set themselves to stop this sort of  action by their opponent.
> 
> Ju Jutsu is self defence so the awareness of of what else can happen is built into the training.



So true and there's the problem.  I know of a few Jujutsu schools who insist they are traditional and they do almost no groundwork. 
It's really all about the individual style and even the individual dojo.  We spend a lot of time on escapes and counters to groundwork (which requires knowing a lot of groundwork to begin with) but there are dojo in our own style who don't emphasize it as much.


----------



## chiro4

Ok. What about Danzan-ryu jujitsu for GROUND grappling


----------



## matt.m

Well let's see if I can put this into perspective.  I know a lot of hapkido, I know even more judo.

Being a combat  vet of the USMC I will say that if you find a traditional judo gym then go and have a ball.  Judo is only a sport if you put rules into it, no different than tae kwon do.


----------



## arnisador

chiro4 said:


> Which is better for GROUND grappling for self defense Judo or Japanese Jujitsu and why ?



There are many styles of Japanese Jujutsu (JJJ) and a handful of styles of Judo, but as a rule, Judo would be better for _ground _grappling. (This is especially true of the hard-to-find Kosen Judo style.) There are some specific JJJ styles that are very good for groundwork, though--that's how those techniques got into Judo in the first place!

I assume you know that Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu and Sambo are (usually) better than either Judo or JJJ for this very specific focus.



chiro4 said:


> Ok. What about Danzan-ryu jujitsu for GROUND grappling



I am not an expert, but my recollection is that it has many techniques from a kneeling or seated position vs. a standing opponent, but relatively little for both fighters on the ground. _BUT_, it's quite likely in this day and age that a given instructor of it has added some groundwork, as so many have! So, once again, the instructor matters more than the art.


----------



## Abbax8

Competition judo groundwork emphasizes pins face up (bad for self defense), chokes and armbars (good for self defense). In my school I emphasize maintaining your grip with the throw so you can transition smoothly to groundwork, either sport or self defense.

You have your answer, visit some schools near you, observe the classes and talk to the instructors. In the end it is not the art but how it is practiced and applied that will be the deciding factor.

Peace

Dennis


----------

